# Antec to release a mini P180....



## InnocentCriminal (Oct 5, 2007)

As I've stated in many threads, I'm not one for a full ATX chassis. I'm a Shuttle fanboy and I'm starting to go towards mATX (maybe even DTX). 

Now, I haven't found many mATX chassis that are to my liking, can't stand the SilverStone SUGO 01...






Image courtesy of SilverStoneTek.com

... I prefer the 02 in black but something doesn't sit with me on this...





Image courtesy of SilverStoneTek.com

... the 03 isn't too bad but the aesthetics I'm slightly unsure about...





Image courtesy of SilverStoneTek.com

... the design, layout and work that has gone into that case is top rate and that alone should be enough, but it's not. SilverStone seem to be the only company that have made a really, extremely appealing mATX chassis (for me anyroad). Next up is the currently my favourite mATX chassis currently on the market and I haven't been able to find one that can beat it in looks, performance and price...





Image courtesy of SilverStoneTek.com

... *until now!*

After my long winded introduction. Antec are planning on releasing a mATX version of the gorgeous P180. Again, I'm not one for full sized cases but the P180 is a stunning case. To hear that they are releasing a mATX version was something I couldn't keep to myself. So, for those of you that are looking for a new mATX case, this could be the one your after...






*Mini P180 Details*

212 x 436 x 435mm (W x D x H), compared with the original P180’s dimensions of 205 x 507 x 540mm (W x D x H), so it’s noticeably smaller. Also that's a 200mm fan at the top! ^^

The picture explains the rest, I'm going to look for more info... I just thought this is probably old news. :shadedshu

If not, enjoy!


----------



## Chewy (Oct 7, 2007)

hey you should check out the LIAN-LI PC-A05B Black Aluminum ATX Mini Tower Case.. its ther same foot print as thier regular cases but alot shorter with a unique airflow design.. heres one thats been modded with 2x120mm fans where the top 120mm fan was... seen one with a windows mod aswell looked really cool.




http://www.ncix.com/products/index.php?sku=22877&vpn=PC-A05B&manufacture=LIAN-LI

 also @ the newegg the case is only like $80..


----------



## tkpenalty (Oct 7, 2007)

ooh hectic. I would love this... especially for the new system I am planning to assemble soon.


----------



## GLD (Oct 7, 2007)

The mini Antec sure looks nice. That silver Silverstone (SST-TJ08) matx is way over priced imo. I have built 2 matx Athenatech's (A301BS.400) that pre date the Silverstone. Same case minus psu and different front bezel/side panel. I am a matx/cube fan myself. I just need to mod a PC P&C 470w Silencer in to my NSK1300 and it would be the perfect case.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Nov 17, 2007)

GAH! 

Dial up is a lot like being choked, so thats the reason as to why I haven't replied...

Chewy - I'll look into that once I can load it, sounds lush, I'll be surprised if I haven't seen it before.... 

... bloody 'ell! I like the look of that set up.... smooth! I really hate soddin' dial up - I will hopefully be able to afford broadband soon. The UK is a complete rip off for anything, especially broadband! >.<

Oh yeah I have... I like that, doubt I'd be able to find that in the UK - I'll look once I have a decent net connection.


----------



## erocker (Jan 7, 2008)

Wow, that mini p-180 is super sweet!  Honestly after my 900 I really don't like the psu on the botttom in regular ATX cases, however this case is short enough where it will work well and with the fan on top it's also going to be a cool little case.


----------



## tkpenalty (Jan 8, 2008)

Is this a hoax? Antec has nothing on it


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jan 8, 2008)

What d'you mean?


----------



## Disparia (Jan 8, 2008)

He means that it's not listed on the Antec site.

But there are enough photos floating around to prove it exists, though maybe just a couple prototypes: http://park15.wakwak.com/~hage/minip180/minip180sample.html


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jan 8, 2008)

Arrrh, I see... or is it that we don't?! 

I can't help laugh at your name, Jizzler. XD


----------



## erocker (Jan 8, 2008)

Here is another pic of the mini from CES:






Here is a pic of the new Antec 1200!! (the 900's new big brother!):
OMG, it looks like cable management won't be a problem with this one!


----------



## tkpenalty (Jan 8, 2008)

erocker said:


> Here is another pic of the mini from CES:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



finally they upgrade the 900 

I was waiting for antec to do that LOL... they've seen how many people spray the interior black... so they've follow suit! W00t. I'mma get this >=D


----------



## erocker (Jan 8, 2008)

tkpenalty said:


> finally they upgrade the 900
> 
> I was waiting for antec to do that LOL... they've seen how many people spray the interior black... so they've follow suit! W00t. I'mma get this >=D



The day after I buy a new case no less!  I really like both the mini and the 1200.  I think I may lay my s939 system out to pasture in that mini.


----------



## erocker (Jan 8, 2008)

Here is a front view of the 1200


----------



## asb2106 (Jan 9, 2008)

hey, any one have any idea on when these will be making it to retail?? Ive been looking at these pictures of this case for almost 3 months now and I really really want to get this!!!


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jan 9, 2008)

Stupid ATX towers... pffft!


----------



## Completely Bonkers (Jan 9, 2008)

mATX case






Perspex glows blue when on.

Stick in a nice s775 mATX board and Quad Xeon


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jan 9, 2008)

That looks like a short SuperFlower case. That brings back some memories.


----------



## BullGod (Jan 11, 2008)

erocker said:


> Here is a front view of the 1200



That looks better than the 900. Still ugly tho...


----------



## erocker (Jan 11, 2008)

I agree, that's why I got rid of mine.  The side window looks awful.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 11, 2008)

erocker said:


> Here is another pic of the mini from CES:



looks like some one finally realized that no one needs 5-10 5.25 bays. not bad for a matx case.


----------



## Ripper3 (Jan 11, 2008)

Ah, I had heard about this before, but was wondering when Antec would show it. I guessed it would be at CES, and I was right. It looks amazing. Next time I come into some stupid amounts of money, I might be buying one for myself, along with a nice small mobo, based on a better chipset.
Looks really good though, and might be small enough to sit atop my desk without interfering with my setup too much, unlike the full-sized one.

Only thing I can say is that there's bound to be huge amounts of unused space at the front, unless they have two spaces for 120mm fans, in front of the HDD cages again.


----------



## asb2106 (Jan 21, 2008)

come on 1200, come out already!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   I was just about to buy the Gigabyte 3d Mars case but I just cant do it.  Since I had my 900, and p180 I just love Antec cases and I want to stay with them, but they wont release the 1200  GGGRRRRRRRR come on!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Does anyone have any info on when it might be out????????


----------

